# Where can I get these?



## rotormotored (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all,
I got the mini mill a few days ago and Im finding that it has some issue's. I didn't spend allot of money for it as it was thrown in with an Enco 9x20 lathe for $300.00. So anyway I'd like to get this mini mill running so I can do some milling at home with it. I was considering converting it into a CNC mini mill but I haven't seen ANY of these out there ANYWHERE. It's an Enco Mill P/N 110-1400 and basically it resmembles the Harbor Frieght X2's but the motor is mounted within the upright collum and atatched to the spindle housing and driven by a belt on top but within the collum .../ ? I know but there's some pics.
Anyway, I need to know what kind of motor it is and I want to know if there is something out there that can replace it. I know from the data plate that is glued to the spindle housing that this electric motor is rated at 3/4 hp, 110v, 1ph, 60hz cycles at 3800 rpm.
I'm wondering if I can put a 1hp motor that is the same size in there... If anybody out there can give some useful information on this type of motor and what my options are, that would be wonderful. ; )
Ed


----------



## bvd1940 (Mar 18, 2012)

No reason you cant put a larger HP motor the same dimensions. You might look at a DC motor if you can find/modify to fit for variable speed and easy reversing. 
Just my 2 cents worth which aint worth much.


----------



## British Steel (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Ed,

Looking at the motor, it's either an AC/DC universal or a DC brush motor - the brushes in either will be under the large "screw head" caps at the non-shaft end.

Does the mill have a separate speed control box, or is it step-pulley speed selection? If it has a separate box, then it's likely to be a DC motor, these are available for a lot of the small lathes/mills, just pick one that fits and is the same voltage as the one you're replacing! Maybe post a pic of the speed control if it has one, it might ring a bell with someone here 

What has me puzzled, is what looks like a second cable leaving the small round section on the non-shaft end along with the power leads (going into the end bell through the strain relief) - does it have two cables with a couple or more wires in each, or is it just the angle of the pic?

If that's a separate cable with (e.g.) three or four wires in, it could be a tachogenerator (although I'd be surprised to see one in a mini-mill) or a position encoder (ditto!)

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 19, 2012)

See if you can find a junk treadmill.  They use PWM Motors and infinitely adjustable speed and they have really good available torque even turning slow.  The MC-60 controller is very common and readily available if the one on the treadmill is bad.  Those treadmills are laying around in the junk piles all over the place.  The most over bought and unused item ever.  Good luck, and if you need tech assistance LMK and I will be glad to help you or refer you to where I get my info and tech stuff.  Hope this helps.  They also do a ton of add on CNC to those so the parts are readilly available when you get ready to do that too.
Bob


----------



## rotormotored (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi again, yes it has a seperate box with a reostat speed controller. I does have the caps for the brushes. I found I a blower motor that I once used on an aircraft air conditioning evap cooler but I'm not sure what the HP rating on it is. I'll have to look into it.
But I'm sooooo glad to have you guys on here who replied to my question. I now know there's options out there.
Thanks
Ed


----------



## AR1911 (Mar 21, 2012)

How about posting pics of that machine?
Sounds like an interesting variation


----------

